# Terminal Reset Loop (iPad) [FROM:Mac]



## michaelmcd33 (Jul 20, 2010)

Approximately every two minutes, it would reset and dump out of whatever you were working on. Everything I tried, through menus, to reset the iPad didn't work. Then I tried running it completely dead, thinking that whatever loop it was stuck in, would terminate without power. Nope. As soon as it had enough of a charge to run, it went back into whatever loop it was in before. We tried to restore it through iTunes but that was literally taking forever. It would go through the reset loop and pick up where it left off. This was fine until it reached an app that was too big (IE took to long to load) and it would never get past that app because it would reset, and start it all over again. We thought that loading the new version of iPad IOS 6.1.3 would do the trick. I actually think it made the situation worse.


----------

